# Eleaf iPower



## Vicious Vaper (5/7/16)

Hey guys, would just like to find out who will be stocking this beauty and how soon?

http://www.eleafworld.com/ipower/


----------



## Vapers Corner (5/7/16)

Vicious Vaper said:


> Hey guys, would just like to find out who will be stocking this beauty and how soon?
> 
> http://www.eleafworld.com/ipower/



HI 

We are getting a few in. Unfortunately no ETA yet. 

Will update here when we have ETA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vicious Vaper (5/7/16)

Great stuff, hopefully very soon. I will definitely be getting one.


----------



## christovape (6/7/16)

Awesome can you pls notify.... want one also.... fan of eleaf

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------

